# 3D Printers, anyone have one yet?



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been looking at the RepRap for a long while now, love the idea of being able to print a large portion of a 3D printer to give parts you a friend so they can build one too. http://reprap.org/wiki/Main_Page

I'm not sure what I'd do with a 3D Printer, but I sure as hell would love to have one!

Perhaps a project for another day


----------



## Lee (Aug 17, 2013)

Guns.  You can never have or in this case make to many.  I am sure Chris M would pay you to make him a couple.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Guns.  You can never have or in this case make to many.  I am sure Chris M would pay you to make him a couple.


AR15 lowers that have been printed aren't all that great. You could easily print a single use / single shot rifle but you could also make one from hardware store supplies for cheap. Or you can just go to Wal-Mart and buy a cheap Marlin .22LR rifle for about $150 that will perform a thousand times better than any 3D printed gun.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 17, 2013)

You could print out a nice Toshiba case bottom for a client of mine... lol not many 18.4 inch models out there....  Seriously though, I could see maybe making nick-nacks and selling them at the flea market, probably pay for the printer in a week or two around here...  Anything from here would work: http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/story/312146/10-practical-3d-printing-projects/1


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> You could print out a nice Toshiba case bottom for a client of mine... lol not many 18.4 inch models out there....  Seriously though, I could see maybe making nick-nacks and selling them at the flea market, probably pay for the printer in a week or two around here...  Anything from here would work: http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/story/312146/10-practical-3d-printing-projects/1


Actually that's not a bad idea.

I'd make a case for my Raspberry Pi, one that can be 'stackable' to support other Raspberry Pis. Then I could make a 'Pi Rack'. (TM!!!)

I've got an old laptop that I want to take apart and use the monitor to mount on a wall for always showcasing stats from some servers. Could print a case/cover for that as I may fudge it up when I take apart the laptop.

Hmm...


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds like a plan.. If you buy the first one then help print out more for everyone..


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2013)

Y'know, I keep looking at 3D printers, and keep thinking "boy, that looks *cool*" and that's all I ever notice about it... that it looks cool. I can't think of anything practical to do with them... so they're in the "a neat toy someday" bin at the moment.


----------



## texteditor (Aug 17, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Guns.  You can never have or in this case make to many.


Yes you can. Un;ess you are particularly adept with your feet, 3 guns is too many to handle for most people



Damian said:


> Y'know, I keep looking at 3D printers, and keep thinking "boy, that looks *cool*" and that's all I ever notice about it... that it looks cool. I can't think of anything practical to do with them... so they're in the "a neat toy someday" bin at the moment.


Start a LEGO counterfeiting ring


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 17, 2013)

We will soon all be able to become OVH and print our own chassis / motherboards for servers.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 17, 2013)

How much is ink for those things? Given the cost for REGULAR printer ink, 3D ink must be like... $1000 per itty bitty cartridge.


----------



## fapvps (Aug 17, 2013)

About 8 years ago I had the pleasure of programing and operating some CNC Routers. These are two of my favorites. They are pretty much big 3D printers. I wanted to build a small one to make my own custom furniture but never got around it it. I will eventually buy an old functional one to refurbish and use for all kinds of stuff

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/Rastertischmaschine_Biesse_Rover_B.JPG

http://www.cncroutercentral.com/CNC-Router-Pictures/31%5C400%5CHolz-Her-Pro-Master-7123-001-a.jpg

This is the one I would like to buy. It is possible to find a working one for under $5k. If you have soe room in the garage it is the best 3d printer IMHO

http://www.hoechsmann.com/images/img/full/biesse_rover_13_s_1997.jpg


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 18, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Guns.  You can never have or in this case make to many.  I am sure Chris M would pay you to make him a couple.


I would want more then a couple.


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2013)

I heard the guy with the open source 3d printer designs for gun(s).   Yeah semi useful in a pinch.   Rest of us, we prefer metal for firearms.  

Anyhow, I have yet to see anything practical or truly needed that could be facilitated by a printer like these.  Certainly interesting, but novel and a bunch of hard work to justify it.   We need a 3d printing for Dummies thing and/or Christmas Gifts by the 3d Dummy.   DIY sites for these printers out there, probably?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Aug 18, 2013)

One of my friends I recently met in college has one in his dorm room and makes stuff as he pleases


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd 3D print infinite cookies! What? That doesn't work? How about dollar coins? NOO!!??! Forget it.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

Check out http://www.thingiverse.com/ , lot of awesome 3D printer stuff to download including design files.

Awesome projects like printing your own camera (yeah), RC car, to simpler stuff like pencil/pen holders, random toys/etc.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Check out http://www.thingiverse.com/ , lot of awesome 3D printer stuff to download including design files.


Okay, there are a few useful things in there I could use from time to time.  Like this:

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:47956

Any idea for anyone in the know what "printers" these designs will work with?

How about the materials to print these -- what sort of costs and availability?

Finally, because many don't know, what printer is actually reasonably priced and adequate?


----------

